# 1969 GTO Dash/Console Restoration...



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been working on a "frame-off" restoration on my 1969 GTO since last August. The engine rebuild and frame was my first task and completed. Now restoring the body, I have completely stripped the dash and console to restore and have had in my mind, since last August, that I would just call or email this company that many have suggested in forums called "********", located in California. 

Sometime last November, I emailed them with questions and concerns about the restorations of both items and no reply. The other day I did the same. I finally called them, today and mentioned they hadn't got back to me so I felt the best way to shake them up was a phone call. I asked for an (over-the-phone) estimate and about fell over. Within an hour, surprisingly, I received an email. This is what they had to say...

_"Sorry for the inconvenience. For a 1969 Pontiac GTO, we do a complete restoration. You will need to send the dash and center console into us and we will do a complete reconstruction off your original dash frame and console. We work off your original part to ensure that when you go to put it back in car you know it's going to fit. Our current turnaround time is about 8-10 weeks from the time we receive your part.
Send to: ********  (I personally, left the address left out so I don't get in too much trouble with the moderators, or anyway I thought I might)...

Cost:
$1,050 - dash
$450-650 - center console
+ Shipping

This price includes that restoration of the dash pad and center console in black. For any other color, you can add $100-$150 depending on the color. I've attached an order form for your convenience. Let me know if you need anything else."

I'll probably get in trouble, but... "REALLY !!!!" Do these guys think I'm crazy. I don't understand where they get the idea that Money Grows On Trees !!!!! 

I am so disappointed! I'm between a rock and a hard place. My project has been going so perfect (well... a few snags, but always get around them), until now. The console needs some work, and the dash is pretty decent with the exception of three cracks on the top portion of the dash. 

Can anybody help me or point me in a direction where I might go and not get ripped off? I thought I had this dash thing figured out, but I guess I was counting my eggs before the chicken hatched them. Makes a guy feel like he's running around in circles.:willy: I don't know about you guys, but my money comes too hard to blow it this way...:shutme

Any suggestions would greatly appreciated...This car is going to be a beautiful one. Everything's to detail. No corners left unturned...

Thanks to all in advance..._


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, are you opposed to buying new ones? Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I think what you've got here is a situation that's a combination of market supply/demand plus the time and labor involved for the actual work.

Problem is, no one that I know of makes a reproduction 69 dash (of any quality) and you certainly can't get them new from GM. ******** has a very good reputation for results and quality of workmanship, just ask anyone who's dealt with them.

Restoring a 69 dash for them involves having to strip all the vinyl/foam off the metal core and then rebuilding it up from scratch with all new foam and vinyl, making it look factory perfect without having the benefit of the factory tooling or machines. This is a very labor intensive and difficult process.

Consider all those things together, and for good or ill the conclusion that you get led to is that you have two choices: pay the money and be happy with the results, or "go cheap" and hate the result every time you get behind the wheel. If there are any other options, I don't know them.

The only person who's in a position to (or has a right to) decide what's best for your car in terms of what is "good enough" and what is a fair result for the price, is you. As long as you're happy with it, nothing else matters.

Bear


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

In 1997 I sent my dash and console to Just Dashes for a complete recover. Back then the total was around $800 for both (500-600 for the dash, 200-300 for the console), plus shipping. It took 1-2 months. IMO, the work product was perfect for both, first rate, and they still look like new 16 years later. So, I would give Just Dashes very high marks for quality.

Googling 'dash restoration' I notice another outfit in WA state called Dashboard Restorations:

Dashboard Restorations

I have no experience with them, but you may want to contact for pricing.

Also, here is a summary of dash options from another link:

Restore/Repair Cracked Dash Pad, Door Panel or Arm Rest | eBay

IMO, interior work is generally pricey. But you state: "This car is going to be a beautiful one. Everything's to detail". 

Well, sometimes that level of detail costs.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have had my last 2 dash pads and 3 consoles (all 68 dashes and 68 & 69 consoles) repaired by a local compnay that does interior repairs for the local auto dealers.

I brought him the parts and he repaired the cracked, re-dyed the vinyl and matched the original grain.

The most expensive repair was one of the dash pads that had 3 cracks; repair cost was around $100. That pad was in a National Concours level car and had no point deductions for any issues whatsoever.

I found him in the local Yellow Pages under Automobile refurbishment repair.

I don't know where you are in Nebraska, but i found this company in Lincoln:
Leather, Vinyl, Upholstery Repair - Fibrenew Lincoln

Might be worth a phone call...


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Sir, are you opposed to buying new ones? Matt


Thanks for your input Matthew. No, I'm not opposed to buying new ones, but they are not available from GM or any other aftermarket supplies. If your talking the "caps", personally I think you get what you pay for. They're crap and honestly, I can't live with a "cap". They just cover up the problem. I have read the other replys and you guys are really correct. It sounds like I'll get what I pay for with "Just Dashes". Sounds like I really need to bite the bullet and suck it up... and just do it.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Well, I think what you've got here is a situation that's a combination of market supply/demand plus the time and labor involved for the actual work.
> 
> Problem is, no one that I know of makes a reproduction 69 dash (of any quality) and you certainly can't get them new from GM. ******** has a very good reputation for results and quality of workmanship, just ask anyone who's dealt with them.
> 
> ...


Thank you BearGFR for shaking a few gears loose in my brain. I needed that. As you said,

"Consider all those things together, and for good or ill the conclusion that you get led to is that you have two choices: *pay the money and be happy with the results*, or "go cheap" and hate the result every time you get behind the wheel. If there are any other options, I don't know them.

The *only person who's in a position to (or has a right to) decide what's best for your car in terms of what is "good enough" and what is a fair result for the price, is you.* As long as you're happy with it, nothing else matters."

You're exactly correct! I could never get in that car and see a crappy dash if I did it any other way. I guess I just hate spending the money. Seems you make up your mind to restore a car and do it the right way from day one or don't do it at all. I chose the right way. 

Sometimes we just seem to just step over dollar bills to pick up pennies. Seems I'm doing that here. My wife told me to suck it up, send them off and, pay the piper. She knows I'll be happier. 

Thanks for the reminder. I needed that. Your thought were greatly appreciated.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

jmt455 said:


> I have had my last 2 dash pads and 3 consoles (all 68 dashes and 68 & 69 consoles) repaired by a local compnay that does interior repairs for the local auto dealers.
> 
> I brought him the parts and he repaired the cracked, re-dyed the vinyl and matched the original grain.
> 
> ...


Information much appreciated, jmt455.

I did talk to Ann Benes with Fibrenew Lincoln. They are from David City, NE. Her husband farms and she took over the upholstery business. She is a very nice person to talk and very informative.

She thought I had a plastic (hard dash). I informed her the dash is padded and the plastic has cracked in a few spots. After talking to her for a brief time, she explained the plastic becomes hard and brittle from the years and starts to stretch and crack, which makes perfect common sense. 

In conclusion, she suggested "Just Dashes". Go figure! She knew all about them. She did say they had a "nitch", if you will, in the market and they were about the only ones in the good old US of A that did quality work like this. She also went on to explain a dash of this age... 45 years... needed to be totally renovated and they would be the ones she would recommend to rebuild it. 

She did, nicely say... in my terms... "Suck it up and bite the bullet". "You're the one who has to live with it." Seems I'm getting that impression from everyone. 

My wife thinks I'm a tight A$$. Well, maybe she's right.

Thanks guys!... for all the help! Think I've already made my decision...


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

1970 Lemans said:


> In 1997 I sent my dash and console to Just Dashes for a complete recover. Back then the total was around $800 for both (500-600 for the dash, 200-300 for the console), plus shipping. It took 1-2 months. IMO, the work product was perfect for both, first rate, and they still look like new 16 years later. So, I would give Just Dashes very high marks for quality.
> 
> Googling 'dash restoration' I notice another outfit in WA state called Dashboard Restorations:
> 
> ...


Thank you, 1970 Lemans. I had to laugh. You guys are all so blunt...

*"IMO, interior work is generally pricey. But you state: "This car is going to be a beautiful one. Everything's to detail".

Well, sometimes that level of detail costs."*

You are exactly right. I did say this car is going to be a beautiful one, and I do mean it. I feeling pretty foolish at this point in time. Embarrassed, I guess. I do need to suck it up and pay for quality work. Seems we need reminders at times. That's why I joined this GTO forum. You people are always so helpful, and I really do mean that in a nice way.

Sent an email off to "Dashboard Restorations" We'll see what they have to say. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

rvp986 said:


> Thank you, 1970 Lemans. I had to laugh. You guys are all so blunt...
> 
> *"IMO, interior work is generally pricey. But you state: "This car is going to be a beautiful one. Everything's to detail".
> 
> ...


"Dash Restorations" must not exist or have changed their email. I keep getting my email shot back back to me from Daemon or better yet, my return email says, "mailbox is full: retry timeout exceeded" Seems they're mighty busy or they aren't in business, anymore. Their phone doesn't answer, either. So much for "Dash Restorations", but it was a good idea to give them a shot, anyway.

Think I'll just make a trip to the UPS Store and package up a dash and console. Thanks guys for all your help and good advice!!! You're great. 

GTO guys ROCK!!!


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

FWIW I went through analogous sticker shock outrage back in '97 for the $800 ... I mean my car was not all cherried out, wasn't sure where I was going with the car (restoration wise) and I questioned the wisdom of this. But I did it anyway and am ever glad I did ... it's been a near daily driver ever since and its been good for the psyche to have a nice looking interior.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Funny, I have a 1970 GTO and guess what? Its got a near perfect 1969 model dash in it. It was in one of the parts cars I used to restore my 1970. I also refused to pay $1k to have my 1970 dash restored. So with that in mind, I said screw it and used the 1969 dash. My car is not all original, and I knew only the "real" GTO guys at the car shows might notice it. Saved me a ton of money. Reason I said funny, at the beginning of my reply is because. Its funny your in need of a good 1969 dash and that Im in need of a good 1970 dash but I have a good 1969 dash instead.
Ok Im rambling. Best of luck to you on your car.


----------

